# Sheepcote Valley Brighton



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

We are staying at the CC site in Brighton from Friday to Sunday.

If anyone wants to come and say hello. We have a greyhound called Ginger.

Deb and Paul

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2756


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Deb & Paul - not there this week  . We were there a couple of weeks ago. A nice spot - a couple of tips; the buses in to town are frequest & fairly cheap - go out of the park, cross the road and at the end of that road (outside the bus garage) is the stop. We bussed in & walked back along the beach to the Marina, and up from there. If you want a good value meal try Donatello's , just off the lanes; it gets busy, but huge turnover! It's also very good walking on the downs behind the site. Marine parade is a good place to go in the van to watch the sea - take the road down to the Marina, go towards town and take the ramp down - you can park "end-on", many spaces are long enough for bigger 'vans.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> take the ramp down - you can park "end-on", many spaces are long enough for bigger 'vans.


And you can unofficially overnight there at the Asda end free from any bother. Except that is for the gentleman that frequent the "Temple" 200m away.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hiya Deb and Paul

Enjoy your weekend in Brighton. 

A warning that Sunday morning the traffic could be terrible in the centre of Brighton as it is the Brighton Half Marathon from the Marina to Hove Lagoon, and it run's through the Centre of Town, so there will be road closures. 

The warden's at the camp site are very nice.

Julie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've enjoyed a few good weekends at Brighton. Last February, we had a fantastic Valentine's lunch at :: Love's Fish Restaurant ::, but I see it's now closed down 

Sheepcote is a lovely site, and the centre of Brighton is a fascinating place to stroll around.

Gerald


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for your replies and helpful comments.

As the weathermen have not predicted a heatwave in Feb, I think a bit of retail therapy might be the order of the day, either/or the Marina or the Lanes. 

We nearly always try to pick a costal location as we love the sea so hope this will be a good site.

Deb and Paul


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sure you will enjoy your weekend, unfortunately not able to pop round this weekend.There is a Saturday morning market in the North Lanes, this is the area between North street and Gloucester road( the road that runs under the station),New road and Queens road, a very lively area.Plenty of eating houses. But if your favourite is Fish and chips, the only place is Bankers, this is on Western Rd, 3 roads past Waitrose on the same side.If you have the time a trip to Lewes the county seat is interesting.

cabby


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Just to say we had a lovely weekend in Brighton with very mild weather for February (very different from our last trip in January to the Shepton Show).

The site was lovely and about 10 mins walk from the bus stop into town where there was plenty of shops, the bog standard ones and unique ones as well. We strolled along the Marina with its many restaurants which I expect would get very busy in the summer months. We didn't manage to visit any cultural places as after all the shopping, it was just nice to sit overlooking the beach with a pint and portion of chips! (coffee for me).

We plan to go again in the summer and maybe take the bikes next time although it is quite hilly in places.

Deb and Paul


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Debs and Paul

Glad you enjoyed your weekend in Brighton.

If you do take the bikes next time there are some lovely rides on the Downs from just outside the campsite. Most Sunday's we do a circular run from the Marina (12-18 miles) heading out along the cliffs towards Newhaven, then inland and battle up some tremendous hills (The Snake, the Yellow Brick Road, The North Face, Death Valley) - such fun!!

There's not many places in Brighton to cycle without any hills apart from the Seafront and the A23 or A27!!

Julie


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Julie

I am afraid that sounds a bit too strenuous for me - I was thinking from the campsite to the marina and along the seafront to the town centre.

We are going to Pevensey Bay at the end of May and will cycle to Eastbourne from there. That's about my limit.

Deb. 

Paul would be more keen to do a longer run though. I will tell him to get in training. :wink:


----------

